# Betta fish and Rosy Red Minnows?



## Kiwimommy (May 4, 2011)

I had gotten the minnow as a feeder for my turtle, but I felt bad and put him in the fish tank instead (I'm a softie) and after a while I decided to get a couple more so the minnow could have a school to swim with..
But the two new minnows are harassing my betta girls!! They're nipping fins. :evil:
Should I put them in my mom's tank? I have 3 guppy fry growing in there and don't want them to be eaten..
I'm getting the 55gal tank Sunday.. Think if they have more room to swim, they will get along better?..


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

the feeder fish are nipping at your prized and beautiful bettas? I think they should go in the turtle tank. :twisted:

Yah prolly need to separate them somehow.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I always thought minnows were a cold water fish. They might not be suited for a heated tank.


----------



## Hmongol (May 4, 2011)

I have never kept a minnow fish and I've herd that they are dirty and rugged little bastards, but that's just what I herd and once they get older they become ulgy.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmongol, this is a family site LOL

Danios are a type of minnow and they need tropical tanks. Look into that one kiwi! No idea what to tell you, when I get fish with issues they get their own tank.

Edit to add, yep! Cold water fish but they can survive in up to 100F temps. Very confusing.

http://network.bestfriends.org/grou...03/18/rosy-red-fathead-minnow-care-sheet.aspx


----------

